# Big Mistake I did in Visa Application "Previous Travel to Australia"



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi guys,

Just now was going through my launched application. Just seeing that, for the question "Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or applied for a Visa", I answered "No" by mistake. However, I went to Australia on 457 Employer visa on deputation.

I, however, gave the two different addresses that I lived in Australia in the question at the end of the application, which asks "If the applicant lived in any other country other than my native".

I am now worried and really do not understand why I answered "No". I lost my mind while filling up the form, as it was midnight. Please help me what to do now. This is not a big error, just typo. Because, I filled two of my addresses below at the end of the application, as well as provided all Australian documents I have had, and even in Form 80, I am filling that.

Please guide if I need to do anything now like Form 1022/1023 etc at this point in time and upload it in the document section? CO is not allocated.

Thanks.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2013)

Dont worry its a teeny tiny mistake and they can see that by you giving details of Australian addresses and at some point of the 457. If you want to send notification of incorrect answers form, it may put you at ease but it would only be an issue if you had not mentioned thise addresses. They know you were there because they monitor movements anyway.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

_shel said:


> Dont worry its a teeny tiny mistake and they can see that by you giving details of Australian addresses and at some point of the 457. If you want to send notification of incorrect answers form, it may put you at ease but it would only be an issue if you had not mentioned thise addresses. They know you were there because they monitor movements anyway.


Thanks Shel so much, its soothing.

Well, I quickly explored Form 1022 and understood that, its form 1023 we should produce for incorrect informations against to change of circumstance for which we need form 1022.

As you rightly said, its a small mistake, nothing to worry.

However, I found that Form 1023 is quite easy to fill and since I already gave two Australian addresses for other question correctly, I can confidently give the reason for incorrect answer as "Typo" and write correct answer as "Yes" and request them to refer the Australian addressed given. Its so simple form to fill  I am thinking I will upload that 

Thanks again Shel.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just now was going through my launched application. Just seeing that, for the question "Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or applied for a Visa", I answered "No" by mistake. However, I went to Australia on 457 Employer visa on deputation.
> 
> ...


Hi JR,

I too had travelled to Oz in 2009 on deputation for about 3 + 3 months. What documents will I need to submit? Also, we had stayed on rent but the rent agreement was not on my name. How can I prove that I stayed on a particular address?

Please advice.

Regards,
Kimh


----------



## ashleigh7 (Nov 13, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just now was going through my launched application. Just seeing that, for the question "Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or applied for a Visa", I answered "No" by mistake. However, I went to Australia on 457 Employer visa on deputation.
> 
> ...


I also did a similar mistake, though mine was more severe than yours. You do need to fill out form 1023, preferably before the CO is allocated. By doing that, they will see that you're trying to genuinely correct your mistake. I did so with mine, and they have not brought the issue up, and I have got the grant  Also, as your mistake doesn't have anything to do with any claim of points, you really don't need to worry about them making a big deal out of it - believe me, mine was MUCH worse of a mistake, but they understood


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

kimh said:


> Hi JR,
> 
> I too had travelled to Oz in 2009 on deputation for about 3 + 3 months. What documents will I need to submit? Also, we had stayed on rent but the rent agreement was not on my name. How can I prove that I stayed on a particular address?
> 
> ...


Well kimh, documents are mandatory only if we are claiming points. However, it is a good idea to give any Australian documents you have. The following documents : Deputation letter, Payslips, TFN, PayG, Super statement, Bank account statement for salary credit proof. These should be more than sufficient to justify that you were in Australia. 

No need of any rental receipts. But you know, I always document EVERYTHING in my life (Such as a bill of all my purchases, rental receipts etc wherever I go), thus I do have my rental receipts of Australia wherever I stayed there right from the outset. So it would help me to get a new accommodation too if I go to Australia  I can refer those receipts and also ring/meet those old owners, I have had a great rapport with them. Well its just my way of doing things  

It's ok if you do not maintain receipts, its not required for Visa anyway.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

ashleigh7 said:


> I also did a similar mistake, though mine was more severe than yours. You do need to fill out form 1023, preferably before the CO is allocated. By doing that, they will see that you're trying to genuinely correct your mistake. I did so with mine, and they have not brought the issue up, and I have got the grant  Also, as your mistake doesn't have anything to do with any claim of points, you really don't need to worry about them making a big deal out of it - believe me, mine was MUCH worse of a mistake, but they understood


Thank you so much for sharing your experience, it helps me a lot.

I will do this correction and fill it and upload and then only I will sleep tonight 

By the way, in Form 2013, it says, "Fill using Pen". *Have you filled with Pen? *I know a way of editing this form online through Foxit Reader, thus I can just type and just print the last page for signature. Will it be an issue if I type, when they actually asked to write using a pen clearly. ?

For Form 80, people have mixed opinion, some fill with pen while others just type with Foxit. I am also typing with Foxit and just take signature page print. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2013)

I typed all my forms including the ones that said fill by pen  just printed & signed. Nothing was said that I should redo them. 

Form 80 especially typed as I had to do it about 5 times in all for various visas. Just duplicated & edited each time then print & sign.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

_shel said:


> I typed all my forms including the ones that said fill by pen  just printed & signed. Nothing was said that I should redo them.
> 
> Form 80 especially typed as I had to do it about 5 times in all for various visas. Just duplicated & edited each time then print & sign.


Oh thank you Shel, yes Form 80 also says, write by pen, but many people typed it and got visa Well, will print the signature page alone then in Form 1023 too 

Thank you again 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

ashleigh7 said:


> I also did a similar mistake, though mine was more severe than yours. You do need to fill out form 1023, preferably before the CO is allocated. By doing that, they will see that you're trying to genuinely correct your mistake. I did so with mine, and they have not brought the issue up, and I have got the grant  Also, as your mistake doesn't have anything to do with any claim of points, you really don't need to worry about them making a big deal out of it - believe me, mine was MUCH worse of a mistake, but they understood


There are two quick questions:

1. For question no 16, "Lodged at", what should I fill ?What have you filled? I think it should be "Online or Electronically"? or the time? or anything else

2. Under which category I should upload this form? I did research this site for similar question already, most say that they have emailed this to CO, however, few say that, it depends on how close the mistake is to a particular category, accordingly we should select one. Under which category do you think my case fits in Should I upload under "Personal details"? and give description as "Typo error correction of one question in application form"?

Thank you again.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## ashleigh7 (Nov 13, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your experience, it helps me a lot.
> 
> I will do this correction and fill it and upload and then only I will sleep tonight
> 
> ...


I did type with pen. I figured it's better to do whatever they say, just to be safe - you also need to add a signature at the end, which would require a pen 

Best of luck


----------



## ashleigh7 (Nov 13, 2013)

jre05 said:


> There are two quick questions:
> 
> 1. For question no 16, "Lodged at", what should I fill ?What have you filled? I think it should be "Online or Electronically"? or the time? or anything else
> 
> ...


1. I just left it blank, though putting 'Online' would also be okay
2. If I'm not mistaken, it was under 'Other', then I just added a description saying that it was Form 1023 to correct a mistake

Best of luck to you, and feel free to contact me if you need any more help about this


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

ashleigh7 said:


> I did type with pen. I figured it's better to do whatever they say, just to be safe - you also need to add a signature at the end, which would require a pen
> 
> Best of luck


Thank you so much.



ashleigh7 said:


> 1. I just left it blank, though putting 'Online' would also be okay
> 2. If I'm not mistaken, it was under 'Other', then I just added a description saying that it was Form 1023 to correct a mistake
> 
> Best of luck to you, and feel free to contact me if you need any more help about this


Thank you so much for quick guidance and your kind words and generosity to help me, I greatly appreciate it 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

jre05 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just now was going through my launched application. Just seeing that, for the question "Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or applied for a Visa", I answered "No" by mistake. However, I went to Australia on 457 Employer visa on deputation.
> 
> ...


Hi JR

The exact same thing happened to me and I can assure you I never selected NO for my answer and I'm shocked to see this inaccuracy. I'm certain it is an error in the application form. Anyway, can you please tell me how you uploaded the form 1023? I cannot find any option for evidence type that matches this. Please let me know asap. TIA.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Hi JR
> 
> The exact same thing happened to me and I can assure you I never selected NO for my answer and I'm shocked to see this inaccuracy. I'm certain it is an error in the application form. Anyway, can you please tell me how you uploaded the form 1023? I cannot find any option for evidence type that matches this. Please let me know asap. TIA.


Maybe, even I cross checked my application, it should be "Yes", and since you also have had the same thing, I think, it could be some technical problem in application.

Well, I will upload tonight, as said by Ashleigh, perhaps we can choose "Other" and write clear description. Once I am done with that, I will share what I did.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Hi JR
> 
> The exact same thing happened to me and I can assure you I never selected NO for my answer and I'm shocked to see this inaccuracy. I'm certain it is an error in the application form. Anyway, can you please tell me how you uploaded the form 1023? I cannot find any option for evidence type that matches this. Please let me know asap. TIA.


By the way, tell me, there are "4 times" the signature is asked. Hope it is ONLY ONE time we should put our signature?

Also, for Q.No. 14 - Why was incorrect information provided? What should I write for this  What did you write?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

ashleigh7 said:


> 1. I just left it blank, though putting 'Online' would also be okay
> 2. If I'm not mistaken, it was under 'Other', then I just added a description saying that it was Form 1023 to correct a mistake
> 
> Best of luck to you, and feel free to contact me if you need any more help about this


Hi Ashleigh,

Two more silly questions. 

1) Signature is asked 4 times. But it is only oen time we should put our signature? 

2) Q.No. 14 - Why was incorrect information provided? What should I write for this 

Thank you again 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

jre05 said:


> Hi Ashleigh,
> 
> Two more silly questions.
> 
> ...


Only once in the first box is enough. The other boxes are for other applicants in the visa.

I wrote computer error, the correct answer was not recorded properly during submission

I have uploaded it under Evidence Type - No document , Document Type - Other

I couldn't figure out any other option, let me know if you do!


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Only once in the first box is enough. The other boxes are for other applicants in the visa.
> 
> I wrote computer error, the correct answer was not recorded properly during submission
> 
> ...


Sure, thank you. You wrote "Electronically/ Online" in the box that asks for "Lodged at"?

By the way, you are bold and courageous, I am sure it was a system glitch too, because I never used to be that silly even though I applied in midnight in half sleep. But, I am afraid to write like that. I am just writing _*"Typo error. I apologize for the inconvenience caused. However, I gave the two correct addresses where I lived in Australia for the question "Previous countries of residence - Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?" on the application form. "*_

Any suggestion?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

jre05 said:


> By the way, tell me, there are "4 times" the signature is asked. Hope it is ONLY ONE time we should put our signature?
> 
> Also, for Q.No. 14 - Why was incorrect information provided? What should I write for this  What did you write?


buddy, you may answer like "i woke up in midway of sleep and wrote while falling asleep" (ha ha ha).


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> buddy, you may answer like "i woke up in midway of sleep and wrote while falling asleep" (ha ha ha).


Sathiya, as Peanut pointed out, I am sure, I too never did mistake (Was wondering if I was that silly to make this mistake), but I am sure there is some system glitch in recording correct answer for this question.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

jre05 said:


> Sure, thank you. You wrote "Electronically/ Online" in the box that asks for "Lodged at"?
> 
> By the way, you are bold and courageous, I am sure it was a system glitch too, because I never used to be that silly even though I applied in midnight in half sleep. But, I am afraid to write like that. I am just writing _*"Typo error. I apologize for the inconvenience caused. However, I gave the two correct addresses where I lived in Australia for the question "Previous countries of residence - Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?" on the application form. "*_
> 
> Any suggestion?


Hahahaha....relax mate!! Don't worry they won't penalise you for this...besides it might help them in fixing this...

And just my opinion, please remove all the sorry stuff. Why are you sorry for this? 

Relax and upload...I'm just not sure about the evidence type/ document type.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

I left lodged at blank but electronically or online should be fine too


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Sathiya, as Peanut pointed out, I am sure, I too never did mistake (Was wondering if I was that silly to make this mistake), but I am sure there is some system glitch in recording correct answer for this question.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


hi buddy, you are as sharp as tack and now you are blaming the function of system. (ha ha ha). a great way to escape from the mistake you committed while entering details during your sleep. (ha ha ha). you are too clever too handle with (this is not true, ha ha ha). i don't know how you come up[ with stunning reasons and examples to support your mistakes. (LOL). anyway, all the best that you should be able to clear this issue.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Hahahaha....relax mate!! Don't worry they won't penalise you for this...besides it might help them in fixing this...
> 
> And just my opinion, please remove all the sorry stuff. Why are you sorry for this?
> 
> Relax and upload...I'm just not sure about the evidence type/ document type.


Yeah  sometimes I am too worried even though its other's mistake, I want to be diplomatic  sometime it works and sometime it becomes a problem lol. Well I will also write like you said  




peanut48 said:


> I left lodged at blank but electronically or online should be fine too


Cool, I think Ashleigh also left it blank. 

Thank you for sharing your experience. I was cold and sick yesterday night and just slept  I will upload today and let you all know 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, you are as sharp as tack and now you are blaming the function of system. (ha ha ha). a great way to escape from the mistake you committed while entering details during your sleep. (ha ha ha). you are too clever too handle with (this is not true, ha ha ha). i don't know how you come up[ with stunning reasons and examples to support your mistakes. (LOL). anyway, all the best that you should be able to clear this issue.


Sathiya - Another Mr Bean  lol  

No dude, I checked multiple times before I submit  It was yes


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

ashleigh7 said:


> 1. I just left it blank, though putting 'Online' would also be okay
> 2. If I'm not mistaken, it was under 'Other', then I just added a description saying that it was Form 1023 to correct a mistake
> 
> Best of luck to you, and feel free to contact me if you need any more help about this


So finally I am done with submitting my Form 1023   Thank you so much for your help, I appreciate it 



peanut48 said:


> Only once in the first box is enough. The other boxes are for other applicants in the visa.
> 
> I wrote computer error, the correct answer was not recorded properly during submission
> 
> ...


Hey, submitted it same like yours as I didn't find any other better category to upload it. I gave the description as "Form 1023 to correct a mistake in the online visa application form".

Thank you so much for guiding too.

:hungry:

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> I left lodged at blank but electronically or online should be fine too


Peanut, you submitted Form 80?


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

jre05 said:


> Peanut, you submitted Form 80?


Hi

Yes I have, form 80, form 1221, all PCC, all docs including resume and work exp docs for unclaimed but relevant employment. 

Now only waiting for my medicals to be uploaded by the clinic.

I'm hoping for a direct grant! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes I have, form 80, form 1221, all PCC, all docs including resume and work exp docs for unclaimed but relevant employment.
> 
> ...


Peanut, so we need to submit docs for unclaimed experience too. I haven't, I have more than 8 years of relevant experience, but have claimed only 3 and submitted docs only for my present employer. 

I am now starting to doubt if what I have done is right.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

snarayan said:


> Peanut, so we need to submit docs for unclaimed experience too. I haven't, I have more than 8 years of relevant experience, but have claimed only 3 and submitted docs only for my present employer.
> 
> I am now starting to doubt if what I have done is right.


No, in most cases you don't need to show docs for unclaimed employment, but in my case I have not claimed it yet it is relevant since it is in my nominated occupation and I got my skills assessment based on this work exp., so I was advised on the forum to upload the docs to be on the safe side.

Don't worry, each of us have unique circumstances, just do what suits yours best.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> No, in most cases you don't need to show docs for unclaimed employment, but in my case I have not claimed it yet it is relevant since it is in my nominated occupation and I got my skills assessment based on this work exp., so I was advised on the forum to upload the docs to be on the safe side.
> 
> Don't worry, each of us have unique circumstances, just do what suits yours best.


Oh k, I too under claimed points on my Eoi to be on the safer side. My skills assessment also was based on all the relevant experience. 

Anyways, I will upload only if asked. I have almost all the documents for the same.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes I have, form 80, form 1221, all PCC, all docs including resume and work exp docs for unclaimed but relevant employment.
> 
> ...


Wow, how it is possible? You should be a Manager   

Yes you will get DG (Direct Grant :yo: )


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> No, in most cases you don't need to show docs for unclaimed employment, but in my case I have not claimed it yet it is relevant since it is in my nominated occupation and I got my skills assessment based on this work exp., so I was advised on the forum to upload the docs to be on the safe side.
> 
> Don't worry, each of us have unique circumstances, just do what suits yours best.


I uploaded documents for companies I didn't claim points.  I marked it as "irrelevant" although it is my ANZ code, because, these experiences are not part of my ACS


----------



## Kamm (Oct 22, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Peanut, you submitted Form 80?


Hi Guys,

There definitely is a system glitch as I saw the same mistake whilst showing my friend my completed application. Going to upload form 1023 now. The irony of the situation is that I'm currently in Australia and was given the bridging visa on 16th of present month, the day I lodged my application. Also, I am providing my AFP Check so there is no point DIBP thinking that misleading information was provided deliberately.

I have a couple of questions for you guys tough

1) Why do you guys submitted form 80 or the others (forms) you are talking about?

Secondly,

2) When I came to Australia I worked at a convenience store for about 4 months, Do I need to put that in my employment history as that is in noway related to my profession that I chose. But so isn't the work that I did last year and have provided details in my application. 

A little guidance will be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

Form 80 etc will be requested, sometimes more than once if processing takes a long time. Saves time to provide it from the start 

You do need to include all work in form 8 relevant or not. You don't need to provide it elsewhere.


----------



## Kamm (Oct 22, 2013)

_shel said:


> Form 80 etc will be requested, sometimes more than once if processing takes a long time. Saves time to provide it from the start
> 
> You do need to include all work in form 8 relevant or not. You don't need to provide it elsewhere.


Thanks, but now that the application has been submitted, how to add that work now? Again 1023?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Kamm said:


> Thanks, but now that the application has been submitted, how to add that work now? Again 1023?


In my opinion, Form 80 is designed to capture the entire history of a visa applicant, so you provide the convenience store experience in form 80. But I don't think that's required in the visa application form. 

A MARA agent did it for me and on the visa application, she only included the experience for which I am claiming points. But she has asked me to complete the form 80 accurately capturing all the information including periods of unemployment for the last 10 years.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

Form 80 is a security/character form. Which is why they want details of everything you have done since leaving school. If you sat at home having babies, if you had a part time job in a fair ground or studied a 3 month course in between jobs they want to know. Assume it makes checking your history easier if there are no gaps. Non checkable gaps could mean you were 'somewhere' doing 'something' they wouldn't like. Hence why it makes their job easier and hopefullly your waiting quicker if you just fill & upload it.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Part time or casual jobs in your Graduation years done side by side with your full time studies\ other FT employment are not worth mentioning, thousands of people do such casual works which have Zero relation to their immigration application ... 

You would, however, need to put those casual or Non-Relevant whatever work it may be you were doing in a period if no other meaningful activities were done alongside. 

The idea is, no Gaps are allowed, I've mentioned everything starting from my primary school since 1991 till now in Form 80, with no gaps, and also mentioned how I was supported financially.

Case Officer didn't ask any questions up until now.


----------



## Soumenlaru (Feb 4, 2015)

I have doubt a about the section "Previous Travel to Australia" in 189 visa application. If the visa was fesued earlier , should this be "yes" or "No"? . As it says underneath the sectiob as "Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa? " . Could anybody please clarify the point .

Thanks
Soumen


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

was refused you mean?

the answer would be yes. and there is a section to explain why it was refused.


----------



## Soumenlaru (Feb 4, 2015)

blak3 said:


> was refused you mean?
> 
> the answer would be yes. and there is a section to explain why it was refused.


ACS deducted 4 years from my employment experience which overlooked and claim entire tenure of my employment when I applied EOI . CO refused visa application as he also did not consider my entire work experience and went with ACS assessment .

I have couple of more questions as you suggested to put yes. I have put entire section of the application below , last three question come when I answer first question as "Yes" . Please could you check section and confirm it is ok. Also, I did not find any box / place / section to enter refusal related details . 


Additional identity questions

Provide further details below, where available.

Previous travel to Australia

Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?

Yes

Expired passports
Does this applicant have expired passports that were previously used to travel to Australia?

No

Grant number
Does this applicant have an Australian visa grant number?

No

Visa number
Does this applicant have an Australian visa label in their current or previous passport?

No


Thanks 

Soumen


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

Currently i am not seeing this page due to some issue but if i see what should be the answer?

Additional identity questions
Provide further details below, where available.

Previous travel to Australia
Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?

This page comes on 5/17 but somehow i am not able to see this.

Also i have got 457 issued by my company a month back but haven't travelled as yet. So i should answer it as yes right, as i have applied for visa previously?

Can you help with this? 
Thanks


----------

